# messerklingen länge



## hechtzu (21. Februar 2015)

Abend leute#h

ich brauche bald ein halbwegs vernünftiges messer und wollte mal fragen wie lang die klinge sein sollte
also laut meinen recherchen im internet darf bei feststehenden bis 12 und bei nicht einhändig öffnenden klappmessern frei?
Aber bei der prüfung sagte man uns höchstens 9cm und jugendliche nur klappmesser?#c

also kann mir da jemand das richtige gesetz sagen und könnte ein verein dies vielleich selber verändern wie beim verlägern von schonzeiten und mindestmaßen z.B?

Freue mich auf antworten!


----------



## fordprefect (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: messerklingen länge*

Das mit den 9cm ist denke ich quatsch.

Generell darf man soweit ich weiß Klappmesser mit sich führen, die nicht mit einer Hand geöffnet werden können (Schnapp / Einhandmesser) oder die bei feststehender Klinge eine Klingenlänge kleiner 12cm haben.

Diese Regelung entfällt aber, wenn das führen des Messers der Jagd oder Brauchtumspflege dient. Daher darfst du fürs Angeln auch tendenziell andere Messer benutzen. Wäre aber vermutlich schwierig zu erklären, warum man zum Angeln ein Kampfmesser braucht. 

Mein Tip wäre ein Opinell vlt. Größe 10. Das ist günstig und für viele Dinge zu gebrauchen. Wenn es unbedingt eine feste Klinge sein muss, dann vlt. ein Takelmesser. Aber eigentlich ist sowas schon zu groß.

Hauptsache kein bescheuertes Kampf oder Überlebensmesser. Das sieht nicht nur merkwürdig aus, sondern ist auch unpraktisch fürs Angeln.


----------



## "Rutenkiller" (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: messerklingen länge*



fordprefect schrieb:


> Mein Tip wäre ein Opinell vlt. Größe 10. Das ist günstig und für viele Dinge zu gebrauchen. Wenn es unbedingt eine feste Klinge sein muss, dann vlt. ein Takelmesser.



Ein Opinel ist wirklich nicht verkehrt. Größe 8 wäre meine Wahl, aber das ist Geschmackssache.
Sollte es doch was größeres sein, dann evtl. ein Marttiini Finnenmesser.

Edit:
Hier noch was genaueres.


----------



## hechtzu (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: messerklingen länge*



fordprefect schrieb:


> Das mit den 9cm ist denke ich quatsch.
> 
> Generell darf man soweit ich weiß Klappmesser mit sich führen, die nicht mit einer Hand geöffnet werden können (Schnapp / Einhandmesser) oder die bei feststehender Klinge eine Klingenlänge kleiner 12cm haben.
> 
> ...



Keine sorge möchte sowieso ein klappmesser nicht länger als 10 cm,aber wollte trotzdem nur wissen wie es rechtlich aussieht 

aber vielen dank euch beiden für die antworten


----------



## fordprefect (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: messerklingen länge*

Das ist vernünftig. Es wollen halt gerade viele Jugendliche am liebsten mit ner Machete oder nem Rambomesser mit Sägezähnen am Rücken und Totenkopfapplikationen rumlaufen. Kombiniert mit Tarnkampfanzügen der Saison. Bei den Klamotten mag es noch Geschmack sein, aber mit so nem Mordsmesser am Wasser an feinen Montagen zu basteln oder einen kleinen Fisch zu kehlen, ist unnötig kompliziert.


----------



## Franky (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: messerklingen länge*

Rechtlich, mal so ohne große Gewähr, hat der perfekte Ford das schon recht gut wiedergegeben...
Ein einhändig zu öffnendes Messer (Klingenlänge dabei wurschtegal) wird im Zweifel Probleme geben, wenngleich der "anerkannte Umstand" vorliegt. Feststehend > 12 cm wird im Zweifel auch Probleme geben, aber Zweckgebunden (Filiermesser, Brotmesser, Picknick) nachvollziehbar(er) und anerkannt(er) sein.
Im Zweifel reicht ein Schweizer Messer aus, um einen Fisch waidgerecht zu versorgen. Bei Klappmessern würde ich aber definitiv eines mit feststellbarer Klinge empfehlen, da die Selbstverletzungsgefahr durch "ungewolltes" Zuklappen wesentlich geringer ist, als bei Modellen ohne.
Ob das dann ein Backlock, "Vibrolock" oder sonstwas für eine Verriegelung ist, sollte Wurscht sein. Die Opinels sind durchaus sehr gut (gewesen). Ich bin allerdings selbst zuletzt reingefallen - lockere Klinge, lockere Verriegelung (Drehverschluss = "Vibrolock"), gesplitterter Griff etc. waren Gruünde fpr 3 (!) Rücksendungen... Ausreichend von der Größe her sind Klingen von 8 cm immer, um den Fisch waidgerecht zu töten. Spitz und scharf sind einzige Grundvoraussetzung  dafür.
Je nach dem, was Dein Portmonnaie dafür hergibt, wäre das Eka Swede 8 gut geeignet. Sehr gute Verarbeitung, guter Stahl, schickes Design und angemessener Preis. Dazu in der Hosentasche nicht stark auftragend.
http://www.amazon.de/Eka-Taschenmesser-12C27-Stahl-Bubinga-Holz-Scheide/dp/B000UTOFJS
Vor allem - zumindest noch - absolut gesetzeskonform...


----------



## fordprefect (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: messerklingen länge*

Das mit der Streuung habe ich auch schon mal gehabt. Da würde evtl. ein Modell mit nem etwas stabilerem Holz helfen. Aber ist nur ne Vermutung. Ansonsten halt in nem Laden kaufen, da kann man das vorher anschauen. Es gibt natürlich nichts schlimmeres, als eine kippelige Klinge.

Persönlich habe ich manchmal nur ein kleines Okuliermesser mit. Das habe ich eigentlich immer in der Tasche. hat ne gerade rostende Klinge von vlt. 5-6cm und kriegt man schnell sau scharf. Man darf natürlich nicht unterschlagen, dass rostfreier Stahl schwieriger scharf zu bekommen ist.

Übrigens Prefect. Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis und so


----------



## hechtzu (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: messerklingen länge*

Vielen dank für die antworten 

ich muss mich dann nur noch entscheiden welches 
kann man eigentlich bei angelläden zb askari sein messer schärfen lassen?
Habe nämlich noch ein gutes messer welches ich mir mit kraft über die handfläche ziehen kann ohne was passiert so stupf ist das#q


----------



## fordprefect (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: messerklingen länge*

Keine Ahnung, ob die das anbieten, aber das würde ich mir überlegen.
So Schlüsselmacher etc. bieten sowas an, aber ich hab schon mal gehört, dass die auch mal ein Messer fürchterlich ruinieren können.

Versuch mal einen ordentlichen Wasserschleifstein zu bekommen. Ob du da einen Naturstein wie Belgischen Brocken oder was industrielles oder was asiatisches nimmst ist egal. Und dann halt üben, üben. Wie du dann das Messer drüber ziehst ist gar nicht soo ultra wichtig. Ob gegen oder mit Schnittrichtung, in Kreisen oder gerade, hauptsache du hälst so gut es geht den Winkel. Und wenn du denkst der Winkel ist richtig, dann halbiere ihn noch mal. Dann schaust du dir nen Film an und dabei wetzt du das. Wenn du den Winkel halten kannst, dann hast du nach den anderthalb Stunde einen super Schliff^^.
Doof wird es nur, wenn das Messer ne gebogene Klinge hat. Wie zB leider auch das Opinell, da muss man dann die Haltung immer wieder variieren.

Vlt. kaufst du dir auch erst mal gar kein Messer sondern nur einen Schleifstein, denn ums Schärfen kommt man eigentlich nie herum.


----------



## Franky (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: messerklingen länge*

@ Hechtzu:
Das mit dem schärfen lassen kann voll in die Hose gehen, vor allem befürchte ich - bitte um entschuldigung im Voraus - in Läden von Askari... Weder der Offenbacher noch Bremer hat m. M. die Kompetenz dazu!
Leider neigen aber auch Metzger dazu, Klingen zu massakrieren. Ein Bekannter gab sein gutes 19 cm Filiermesser zum Schärfen und bekam ein 17 cm wieder.... 
Entweder wirklich mit Wasserstein und Brocken viel üben, oder das einfache System von Lansky kaufen:
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B000B8L6LI/ref=pd_lpo_sbs_dp_ss_1?pf_rd_p=556245207&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B000B8IEA4&pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_r=0A4EKFR3R57XBA4CAMYS
Sofern Du keinen knüppelharten ATS34 oder 440C Stahl hast, sollte das ziemlich viel Klingen schärfen können...

@ Ford:
Ich hatte 2 mal Olive und einmal Eichenholzgriffe bestellt... Olive war locker, Eiche kaputt...  Den normalen Buchenholzgriff mag ich nicht!


----------



## Nelearts (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: messerklingen länge*

Hallo zusammen,
nehme schon seit Jahrzehnten nur ein allseits bekanntes Schweizer Qualitätsprodukt mit einer Klingenlänge von ca. 8cm mit zum Angeln.
Vorteil, man hat auch noch diverses Werkzeug mit dabei wenn z.B. mal eine Schraube der Rolle locker ist, ein Fingenagel eingerissen ist oder oder oder...
Der Umfang der Ausstattung ist jedermann selbst bzw. seinem Geldbeutel überlassen.
Weiterer Vorteil: mit einer Klinge von 8cm hat man auch bei Grenzübertritt ins Ausland keine Probleme. Hier wird alles über 12cm (wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe) zum Problem.
Und 8cm reichen zur Erstversorgung der Beute vollkommen aus.
Filetieren etc. kann man besser zu Hause auf der Arbeitsplatte als im Gras.
Zum Schärfen: Ich benutze auch einen Wasserstein mit zwei verschiedenen Körnungen. Eine grobe und eine 600er zum Feinschliff. Klappt super und ist technisch auch absolut kein Hexenwerk, jedenfalls nicht wenn man nicht gerade aus dem Bankgewerbe kommt und ein Messer schon mal mit einem Schraubendreher verwechslt. (Sorry an alle Doppellinkshänder#h)


----------



## feederbrassen (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: messerklingen länge*



Nelearts schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> nehme schon seit Jahrzehnten nur ein allseits bekanntes Schweizer Qualitätsprodukt mit einer Klingenlänge von ca. 8cm mit zum Angeln.
> Vorteil, man hat auch noch diverses Werkzeug mit dabei wenn z.B. mal eine Schraube der Rolle locker ist, ein Fingenagel eingerissen ist oder oder oder...



Genau deshalb habe ich auch so ein Messerchen dabei.

Schleifen auch mit einem Nass Schleifstein allerdings mit 
1000er und 2000er Körnung.
Reicht völlig aus ,sofern man seine Klinge NICHT als Schraubendreher misshandelt hat.|supergri

Mit so einem Stein schleife ich auch meine Küchenmesser und auch mein Filetiermesser nach.#6


----------



## oberfranke (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: messerklingen länge*

Ein vernünftiger Messerschärfer gehört in jedem Haushalt. 
Das von Lansky ist ned schlecht. 

Wichtig ist ein guter Schleifstahl  (z.b. Dick) zum schleifen zwischendurch.
Zum angeln ist meines Erachtens ein feststehendes Messer besser geeignet als ein Klappmesser. 
Lässt sich einfach besser reinigen und es klemmt sich kein Sandkorn im Gelenk fest. 
Nehme halt ein schwimmfähiges zb von Cormoran oder Balzer.


----------



## Ramsay1985 (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: messerklingen länge*

Ich verwende seit jahren die allseits bewerten Schweden Messer da ich von klapmessern nichts halte aus 2 Gründen

-in Klapmessern kann sich dreck ablagern den man nicht gescheit wieder raus bekommt (Hygiene)
-finde es immer etwas fummelig die klingen auszuklappen, und finde auch das die Klinge immer leicht wackelig ist


----------



## Tommes63 (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: messerklingen länge*

Soweit ich das verstanden habe, gelten die Einschränkungen nur für das Führen (verdeckt am Körper tragen). Im Angelrucksack verstaut (nicht griffbereit in der Hosentasche oder am Gürtel) sollte es keine Probleme geben.

Lansky Schärfset hab ich auch#6. Je nach Nutzung alle paar Monate  geschärft und zwischendurch mal mit nem kleinen Messerschärfer
http://www.amazon.de/Unbekannt-Messersch%C3%A4rfer-Duo-Knife-sharpener/dp/B00723TG0I/ref=sr_1_3?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1424618099&sr=1-3&keywords=messer+sch%C3%A4rfer 
dann reicht das aus. Mir jedenfalls.

Ich beneide Leute die mal eben mit Messer und Wetzstahl rumfuchteln und dann is das wieder scharf. Nicht auszudenken wenn ich das probieren würde. Entweder Messer kaputt, oder mich geschnitten, oder beides#q


----------



## thanatos (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: messerklingen länge*

da ich ja irgend wie ne Macke habe ,hab ich mitunter drei Messer mit
 eins ist eh in der Weste so zum Strippe abschneiden mal ne Schraube nachziehen ect ja ein Schweizer,zum Fischversorgen ein Feststehendes
 von Helle und wenn ich von Land angeln gehe eins mit über 30 cm 
 Klingenlänge zum Zweige abhauen oder Brennessel mähen.
 Wenn du keine Ahnung vom Schleifen hast ist der zweiseitige Abziehstein
 wohl das optimalste,das Teil von Lanskie sieht auch nicht so verkehrt aus


----------



## Taxidermist (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: messerklingen länge*



> Ich beneide Leute die mal eben mit Messer und Wetzstahl rumfuchteln und  dann is das wieder scharf. Nicht auszudenken wenn ich das probieren  würde. Entweder Messer kaputt, oder mich geschnitten, oder beides



@Thommes
So schwer ist das nicht und recht gut und einfach erklärt wird es hier:

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...sserevent-bei-messer-maurer-in-heilbronn.html

oder hier:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=my9QltOLzF0

Jürgen


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: messerklingen länge*



Franky schrieb:


> Ein einhändig zu öffnendes Messer (Klingenlänge dabei wurschtegal) wird im Zweifel Probleme geben, wenngleich der "anerkannte Umstand" vorliegt.


Ist so nicht ganz richtig. Unter das Führungsverbot fallen nur "Messer mit einhändig *feststellbarer* Klinge". Aus diesem Grund nutze ich auch Einhandmesser mit sogenannter Slip Joint "Verriegelung". Sind ähnlich der Schweizer Messer durch Druck auf den Klingenrücken schließbar und dürfen somit bedenkenlos überall geführt werden.


Zum schärfen unterwegs wäre der Lansky Crock Stick Mini noch zu erwähnen. Damit erziehlt man sehr gute Gebrauchsschärfe ohne viel Materialabtrag.


----------



## hirschkaefer (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: messerklingen länge*

Guck mal ich habe das....

ist bezahlbar. Außerdem find ich die feststehenden Klingen auf Grund der besseren Reinigung einfach viel praktischer wie die Klappmesser und! wenn´s mal ins Gras gefallen ist, findest du es mit Sicherheit immer wieder #6

http://www.amazon.de/Mora-M-11824-Messer-134510/dp/B005EOJAKI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1424721631&sr=8-1&keywords=messer+mora


----------



## Tommes63 (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: messerklingen länge*

Danke Jürgen, ich werd mir das gleich reinziehen.


----------



## Werraschreck (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: messerklingen länge*

Also ich gehe zu einem Scherenschleifer und bin sehr zufrieden.Beratung inklusive wie scharfer Schliff oder stabiler Schliff


----------



## hechtzu (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: messerklingen länge*

Ok vielen dank für die vielen antworten 

ich gehe mal zum nächsten schlüsseldienst um mein altes messer zu schleifen mal gucken vielleicht macht der das ja ganz gut
 und zu meinem neuen messer hole ich mir dann auch den lansky

lg alex


----------



## fordprefect (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: messerklingen länge*

Würde ich nicht machen. Nichts ist besser als ein versautes Messer, um Schleifen zu üben.


----------



## RolingDingo (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: messerklingen länge*

Hi, schärfen ist nicht schwer. Ein günstigen Wasser oder Öl Stein kaufen und auf die Winkel achten. Vlt noch ein Abziehleder dazu und die meisten Messer rasieren.
Um den schleifwinkel zu halten gehört ein wenig Übung dazu. 
Für unterwegs einen Dc4 in die Hosen oder Hemdtasche auf Notfall


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (19. März 2015)

*AW: messerklingen länge*

YouTube bietet tausend Videos zum Thema "Messer richtig schärfen". Wer da nichts findet, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen.

Das Lansky kann ich auch wärmstens emfehlen. Hat den Vorteil, das man immer schön den Schleifwinkel einhalten kann. Das hat gerade bei Anfängern enorme Vorteile.


----------

